# Gothic!



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

It's not a horror movie, but TV show. "American Gothic", the greatest horror series ever is finally coming to DVD! If you never saw this terrific show from 1995, here's your chance. It's dripping with atmosphere, and as frightening as can be. Wonderful stuff!

http://www.dvdanswers.com/index.php?r=0&s=1&c=7405&n=1&burl=r=0&amp;s=2&amp;c=553

Run, don't walk to your nearest DVD seller to purchase this on October 25th!

Someone's at the door...


----------

